# A new paste table



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

This is a video I put together about getting some boards ready for use as a paste table. If you're not a paperhanger, this should be just enough to bore you to tears. Enjoy.


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice video. BTW I am not in tears! Why the DrawTite? I would think a good Poly would be more durable. Just curious.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I would think a good Poly would be more durable.

I have used both and I think the Draw tite actually holds up better to all the cutting we do on the boards. I clean,re sand and apply a couple coats of Draw tite yearly. 

What, no Beth?:icon_cry:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

chrisn said:


> What, no Beth?:icon_cry:


Just for you Chris. Here she is working the machine:










And here she is just plain...um...working it.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

YubaPaintPro said:


> Nice video. BTW I am not in tears! Why the DrawTite? I would think a good Poly would be more durable. Just curious.


Poly is too brittle for cutting on. In 2005 I used poly to refinish my table and then made the mistake of lending it for use at a convention. The heaviest handed hanger was assigned to my table. The cuts into the finish were there for keeps - until this summer when I refinished. 

If were just about pasting, then poly would do OK, but we trim paper on our tables and need a good surface that withstands resonable blade pressure.

My table now is once again finished with marine spar varnish. Being a "softer" resin, it almost self heals (we also know how to cut the paper while barely scratching the surface it's on). 

Some hangers don't apply any finish to their boards, some use lacquer. To each their own.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Better, except for the face in the first one,she must have just noticed the "skippers" on the sheet .


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks Tim, I would never have thought about useing Draw Tite. I may give that a try next time I get new boards.
Any hope in Draw Tite every having better distribution and availability? Is there anything we as painters/paperhangers can do to help the situation?
Sage


----------

